# Fishing Yogi Park Waller



## triton (Mar 3, 2005)

Planning a trip to Yogi and was wondering if anyone has had luck catching bass there? Been a few times, but only managed bluegill. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

That is all that we pulled out of there as well.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I have seen plenty in there, just never able to catch them either. Heck, I have had them follow my lure all the way to the bank but would never take it.


----------



## triton (Mar 3, 2005)

Stinkbait you hit the nail on the head..went this past weekend and sight casted for many. I did fool one to hit a top water..he went about 12 inches..like you said..they weren't too interested in anything I chunked at them...thanks


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

They are over fished. Hard to get them to bite


----------

